# GREEN ON ROCK! NOT ALGAUE



## chilled84 (11 Feb 2010)

Ok, Hello again all ukaps. Im starting to dream up a new scape. And i want to have some nice rocks within the scape, wich is the easy part, But i rely want the rocks to hace green parts to them to look natural. Not alsue thou. I want moss stuck to them growing like you see out and about. Kinda like thouse little mounds off moss you see on roof tiles. Real natural looking.

How on earth would i pill this off?? Would HC grow on a rock surface?


----------



## NeilW (11 Feb 2010)

I've been trying to achieve a similar thing so it would be interesting to see other peoples suggestions.  Very low moss would be spot on but I've yet to find an aquatic equivalent to that nice terrestrial moss like you get on bonsai.  I saw a moss called 'green sock moss' on this site but it doesn't exist anywhere;
http://www.aquamoss.net/Green-Sock-Moss/Green-Sock-Moss.htm
Currently Im just using Java and trimming it right flat against the rock.


----------



## chilled84 (11 Feb 2010)

Sock moss?? haha, I had a look and moss that say sock moss look like xmas moss/christmas moss. I realy do want this look if i can get it.


----------



## Gill (11 Feb 2010)

If You have the Patience, why not leave the Rocks outdoors in a Tub (Very Sunny Spot) and let it go green with age. 

One of my Daphnia Barrels looks lovely now as the sides are covered in Nice short Moss/Algae.


----------



## chilled84 (11 Feb 2010)

I dont like the idea of introduceing algaue into my setup, lol, Must be a better way.


----------



## Gill (12 Feb 2010)

How about using Pelia, Looks lovely when it starts to bush out.


----------



## chilled84 (12 Feb 2010)

Yeah i have pelia, But i dont know the best way to attach that to a large boulder or such.


----------



## NeilW (12 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Yeah i have pelia, But i dont know the best way to attach that to a large boulder or such.


green nylon, ADA Riccia line if you got monies to burn


----------



## Gill (12 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Yeah i have pelia, But i dont know the best way to attach that to a large boulder or such.



Green Cotton Thread works great


----------



## Nick16 (12 Feb 2010)

if you want stones that look like they have moss gorwing on them, how about getting some stones and attaching some moss? 

surely that is the simplest way to go? then you can trim, and re-shape to your hearts content.


----------



## chilled84 (12 Feb 2010)

You cant get a real low hugging moss like what i want.


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2010)

mini pelia.


----------



## chilled84 (12 Feb 2010)

I have round pelia but mini i can never get, But that would do it wouldnt it mate.


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2010)

Almost certainly, tropica do it but it isn't cheap. It's an exceptionally pretty plant though and I found it much more robust than the normal pelia. Mosses would be the smaller frond forming ones, fissidens fontanus springs to mind instantly, petite christmas moss I've seen through dennerle in shops but can't find info anywhere but that would also be suitable.


----------



## chilled84 (12 Feb 2010)

I have fissidens too mate, But nowhere near the amount i would need.


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2010)

I should be moving into my new place on monday, I'll try and get a diffuser to you as soon as possible after that. Once you've got your co2 sussed plants like fissidens will really kick off. It's a patience thing really I suppose


----------



## chilled84 (12 Feb 2010)

This is what i want to achieve, Pinched this off google, Dont know whos it is, Hope its allowed


----------



## chilled84 (12 Feb 2010)

mainly like the large rock thou, Not the small ones. there to round.


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2010)

That's a hawaiin native moss I'm sure. Fissidens will do that so will taiwan moss and mini pelia, it's all about trimming or more tearing, I found that my moss looked like that when I tore chunks off when using blunt scissors by mistake.


----------



## chilled84 (12 Feb 2010)

thats what i realy realy want!


----------



## Garuf (12 Feb 2010)

f. fontanus i would say is the most likely to take that form but it will always be a battle to keep it in that form as it will always grow.


----------



## mr. luke (27 Feb 2010)

How about good old marimo?
Would take about 3 months to grow over any thread but the3 lowest maitanence ever and would give you a tight cushion


----------



## chilled84 (28 Feb 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> How about good old marimo?
> Would take about 3 months to grow over any thread but the3 lowest maitanence ever and would give you a tight cushion




Isnt marimo an algaue form??


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

Yes i supose so technically.
I assumed you meant invasive algae not algae as a whole


----------

